# Rock's Bulking Diet



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

I figured I have a good 5-6 months to put on some extra muscle so why am I cutting?!? So here is a bulk, we'll see what comes of it 

*Meal 1, Pre W/O-* 40g protein, 1.5 cups oats, 2 tbsp PB

*Meal 2, Post W/O-* 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, some raspberries

*Meal 3-* 1 serving Mushroom Ravioli, 4 oz chicken, some kind of vodka tomatoe sauce (very little)

*Meal 4-* 35g protein, 5 fish caps
*
Meal 5-* 2 slices 12 grain bread, 1 burger, FF Cheese, low carb Ketchup, mustard

*Meal 6- * 1 burger, 4 oz chicken

*Meal 7-* 35g protein, 5 fish oil

*Cals-*  3167
*Fat-* 95g, 28%
*Carb-* 276g, 32%
*Prot- * 314g, 41%


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey, good luck with all that eating!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

Good luck Rock!

What will typical meals look like?  Macros?  Cals?  Are you planning on increasing cals?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks guys! And a smooch for the loverly Babs-   

I plan for it to look like this for a week and then slowly increase carbs. My body is not used to carbs anymore and I think have trouble handling them since I've had so little in the past few years. So I plan to change that. On non training days I'll probably only have one meal with carbs in it and that will be oats. Protein will stay the same. We'll see how my body adjusts to this.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for the smooch.....right back at ya  

You can do it Rock!!!  Gradually introducing carbs back into your diet is pretty smart.  Don't want to get an upset stomach.  

I'll be cheering ya on!

Babs


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! And a smooch for the loverly Babs-
> 
> I plan for it to look like this for a week and then slowly increase carbs. My body is not used to carbs anymore and I think have trouble handling them since I've had so little in the past few years. So I plan to change that. On non training days I'll probably only have one meal with carbs in it and that will be oats. Protein will stay the same. We'll see how my body adjusts to this.


That appears to be the typical issue with most people that do low carb diets.  I had the same problem and it was so awful trying to get my system to handle the carbs again after years of keeping them low.  I still have trouble a year later but its much better now.


----------



## Nate (Aug 17, 2004)

I would recommend some type of sprint routine to ramp up your nutrient partitioning.

Good luck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for the smooch.....right back at ya
> 
> You can do it Rock!!!  Gradually introducing carbs back into your diet is pretty smart.  Don't want to get an upset stomach.
> 
> ...


Thanks Babs, you know how much I appreciate your support! So far no upset stomach!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That appears to be the typical issue with most people that do low carb diets.  I had the same problem and it was so awful trying to get my system to handle the carbs again after years of keeping them low.  I still have trouble a year later but its much better now.


I figure if I bulk some (not excessive like before) and up my carbs and get my body used to carbs again, then carb cycling will be more effective when the time comes. Do you agree? This past time carb cycling was hell. It was the low and high carb days that were killing me, and I felt i was getting fatter with it. I'm glad it's much better with you Jodi!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

Nate said:
			
		

> I would recommend some type of sprint routine to ramp up your nutrient partitioning.
> 
> Good luck!


Hey, thanks for the advice Nate. I do HIIT 3-4 times a week right now. More for health and overall conditioning but I know it can't hurt my weight either!


----------



## Nate (Aug 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for the advice Nate. I do HIIT 3-4 times a week right now. More for health and overall conditioning but I know it can't hurt my weight either!



No problem, man.  That's great that you're doing HIIT.  There's nothing quite like a nice intense cardio session, be it running, cycling, elliptical, etc.  I always feel great when I'm done.

I went without a lot of carbs for a while myself, and I had trouble with them when I started eating more.  I've found sprints and things like HIIT to be really effective at shuttling those carbs into muscles where they belong.

I'll be following...


----------

